# Chromatopelma Cyaneopubescens Care Sheet ( Slings )



## SchubertHelm (May 17, 2017)

I recently received a new Green Bottle Blue and would like to know more about caring for this species as a sling. There is ample information regarding adults of this species but no much written about them at this vulnerable stage. I am currently keeping my 3/4" sling in a 1/2 litre deli cup filled with 2 inches of bone dry coco coir substrate. I cut a hole out of the lid and glued a screen over the top for ventilation. The ambient humidity is a near constant 50%. I plan on giving it a pin-head cricket daily and refraining from watering the enclosure until it reaches a leg span of 3 inches. The tarantula has spent its first day roaming around the top edge of the container which I thought was strange for a terrestrial species. Is this a sign that I have done something wrong or just common behaviour for C.Cyaneopubescens? Any good suggestions will be put to use.


----------



## MrTwister (May 17, 2017)

Wandering is normal, after a few days or so it should start webbing stuff up. I would suggest adding a water dish, and some stuff for it to attatch web to. Ie twigs, or fake plant.


----------



## KezyGLA (May 17, 2017)

Place a little cork bark in for it to web and build hide. Keep substrate *dry *and provide a soda lid for water dish. Keep at room temps and hey presto.

This is an extremely easy species to keep.you are doing fine already. It will settle. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## cold blood (May 17, 2017)

SchubertHelm said:


> I cut a hole out of the lid and glued a screen over the top for ventilation


That's more work than you needed to do.  I would suggest replacing the top with a new one with just a few holes in the top.  Conversely, pop a couple rings of holes around the sides of the cup.



SchubertHelm said:


> The ambient humidity is a near constant 50%


Humidity isn't something that needs to be measured or even paid attention to.



SchubertHelm said:


> I plan on giving it a pin-head cricket daily and refraining from watering the enclosure until it reaches a leg span of 3 inches


Feed it as often as you like, but the more you feed in a short time will only increase the amount of time the sling spends pre-molt fasting.

You should never worry about moisture, but you should always have a water dish as soon as the enclosure allows for it...yours allows for it.


SchubertHelm said:


> The tarantula has spent its first day roaming around the top edge of the container which I thought was strange for a terrestrial species. Is this a sign that I have done something wrong or just common behaviour for C.Cyaneopubescens?


Its normal for all tarantulas introduced to a new enclosure.

One thing about GBB though is that they are prolific webbers, and providing anchor points will help them create a nicer home.  So I would add either a few sticks or small plants.


KezyGLA said:


> Place a little cork bark in for it to web and build hide.


Yeah, I would add something as well that it can get under...this could be a piece of wood, or as simple as a plastic leaf.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 17, 2017)

SchubertHelm said:


> View attachment 240533
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While green bottle blue's do hail from the venezuelan desert, they are slings, and by such they have not developed their impervious waxy layer to prevent dehydration, do not keep them bone dry, one thing that works for me is to use my tongs to penetrate down to the bottom of the substrate, and then fill this with water up to the top, it will then soak in the substrate and this creates a condition where the t can enter that area if need be, without really, soaking the substrate.

"The ambient humidity is a near constant 50%"

From where did thou obtain such a mystical device to facilitate this wizardry?

"I am currently keeping my 3/4" sling"; 

"refraining from watering the enclosure until it reaches a leg span of 3 inches."

You've got this the other way around, the sling needs a more humid enclosure until they are about 2-3 inches when they have developed their waxy epicuticle, and then from here they can transition to being kept dryer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2 | Helpful 2


----------



## SchubertHelm (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for the quick feedback everyone. I'll stick a few twigs and a small water bowl in there for the little sucker.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KezyGLA (May 17, 2017)

But a water dish is a open source of water and also provides humidity 

Just dont go OTT with ventilation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 17, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> But a water dish is a open source of water and also provides humidity
> 
> Just dont go OTT with ventilation


it's more stressful on an sling to have to constantly drink water to replenish liquids lost due to evaporation, also, a water dish doesn't specify the size, or give any details, do you really think a small little bottle cap can elevate the humidity sufficiently in a little jar? I find that most slings are opportunistic burrowers if you give them one, i personally think it is "good" for a sling to be able to sit in their burrow, which is humidified by adding water every week or so, rather than relying just on a water dish, which i don't believe will elevate humidity sufficiently, i will concede that a larger water dish in a larger enclosure will elevate humidity sufficiently, but i just don't think a small bottle cap can do that job. There are also some inherent issues with relying on a water dish, as it will enable you to have to reduce your ventilation, since that is the mechanism of action for humidity, water in the earth does not rely on reduced air circulation because it is shielded inherently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KezyGLA (May 17, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> it's more stressful on an sling to have to constantly drink water to replenish liquids lost due to evaporation, also, a water dish doesn't specify the size, or give any details, do you really think a small little bottle cap can elevate the humidity sufficiently in a little jar?


Yes. Given the right amount of ventilation. 

And as for 2-3" is a bit much. I would ease up on humidity at 1.5"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 17, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Yes. Given the right amount of ventilation.
> 
> And as for 2-3" is a bit much. I would ease up on humidity at 1.5"


But our bibles says 2 inches sir, you dare offset the great stan by a half inch?


----------



## KezyGLA (May 17, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> But our bibles says 2 inches sir, you dare offset the great stan by a half inch?


I use the metric system. I dont have a clue what I am on about.

Lets make it a bit more simple. I wouldnt worry once it is past spiderling stage. As a 2-3 inch juv I doubt it would rely so much on humidity. Think of what size they would be when cannibalism starts and  they leave the burrow. Lets face it, its dry out there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 17, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> Lets make it a bit more simple. I wouldnt worry once it is past spiderling stage. As a 2-3 inch juv I doubt it would rely so much on humidity. Think of what size they would be when cannibalism starts and  they leave the burrow. Lets face it, its dry out there


You have to define what is past spiderling stage, by being vague we actually make things more complex, if you acknowledge that a range is the reality, then you can utilize specificity to create simple explanations, while having the safe haven that you're plus or minus what you believe in. I would not necessarily accept an appeal to nature argument, I have watched many videos of baboon tarantulas, who represent the epitome of a desert environment, and while they do survive, their abdomens are always really shriveled up, so, not necessarily an ideal situation.


----------



## KezyGLA (May 17, 2017)

I can agree with WC specimens but with an open water source always available in captivity, then hydration isnt an issue. Anyway I wont argue with you. As I also believe humidity is good with spiderlings. However in my own experience with this species they hated moist substrate. So I wouldnt expect it to burrow in it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 17, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> it's more stressful on an sling to have to constantly drink water to replenish liquids lost due to evaporation


A water dish doesn't make anything more stressful...its a safety net that assures the t always has adequate hydration.


BishopiMaster said:


> a water dish doesn't specify the size, or give any details, do you really think a small little bottle cap can elevate the humidity sufficiently in a little jar?


Yes, even at small sizes a GBB sling doesn't need as much moisture as other slings...by 1" they can indeed, be kept dry.



BishopiMaster said:


> There are also some inherent issues with relying on a water dish


I don't see these issues.



BishopiMaster said:


> But our bibles says 2 inches sir, you dare offset the great stan by a half inch?


bible??

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1 | Helpful 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Moakmeister (May 17, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> But our bibles says 2 inches sir, you dare offset the great stan by a half inch?


Which Bible, the Tarantula Keeper's Guide, or some other such book?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 17, 2017)

cold blood said:


> A water dish doesn't make anything more stressful...its a safety net that assures the t always has adequate hydration.
> 
> 
> Yes, even at small sizes a GBB sling doesn't need as much moisture as other slings...by 1" they can indeed, be kept dry.
> ...


Tarantula keepers guide yeah, it's a bit of tongue and cheek, that comment, as everyone has their own opinion about that sort of thing.

The issue is that the tarantula has to replenish liquids more often lost to evaporation with bone dry substrate and a water dish, whereas having a humid area for the tarantula to burrow down, they are not facing evaporative losses, i do not support keeping an sling bone dry with a water dish, not at the 3/4 of an inch size, larger sure, 1.5, ok, but not 3/4ths of an inch


----------



## SchubertHelm (May 17, 2017)

If a RH of 45% to 55% isn't adequate for a Green Bottle Blue sling than what would we say is? If the humidity should be higher would it be better to do this with the aid of a humidifier or saturation of the substrate? Im starting to think a water bowl isn't needed as all my other slings have gotten enough hydration from their diet and the water bowl only serves as a poor producer of humidity and a possible pool for a sling to pull a Brian Jones in.

Reactions: Clarification Please 1


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 17, 2017)

SchubertHelm said:


> If a RH of 45% to 55% humidity isn't adequate for a Green Bottle Blue sling than what would we say is? If the humidity should be higher would it be better to do this with the aid of a humidifier or saturation of the substrate? Im starting to think a water bowl isn't needed as all my other slings have gotten enough hydration from their diet and the water bowl only serves as a poor producer of humidity and a possible pool for a sling to pull a Brian Jones in.


I would not rely on a humidity gauge, just pour a little water down one corner once a week, the way i like to do it is to penetrate with the tongs down to the bottom, with visiblity of the t before i do, and then fill this to the top with water, it will quickly absorb into the substrate, with the amount of ventilation you should have, that water bowl will not do much to elevate humidity IMO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 17, 2017)

SchubertHelm said:


> If a RH of 45% to 55% isn't adequate for a Green Bottle Blue sling than what would we say is?


Don't measure humidity numbers...ever..for any t.  Its really not relevant.   If you are that concerned, just do exactly what bishop said and dampen a small area of the sub, keeping most of it dry.  This is what I also do for all but arid slings.

Simplify...over-thinking things is the number one worry/nemesis of a new keeper.



SchubertHelm said:


> Im starting to think a water bowl isn't needed as all my other slings have gotten enough hydration from their diet and the water bowl only serves as a poor producer of humidity and a possible pool for a sling to pull a Brian Jones in


The water dish isn't for humidity, its a safety net to ensure that hydration is always available...no, a dish isn't NEEDED, but it makes things a whole lot easier and especially for newer keepers, helps keep their ts alive.  No dish and you are now walking a line.

Slings, heck, adults can't drown, they actually float.

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Qv5zcohINUo/maxresdefault.jpg

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SchubertHelm (May 17, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> I would not rely on a humidity gauge, just pour a little water down one corner once a week, the way i like to do it is to penetrate with the tongs down to the bottom, with visiblity of the t before i do, and then fill this to the top with water, it will quickly absorb into the substrate, with the amount of ventilation you should have, that water bowl will not do much to elevate humidity IMO


Tho if the RH in a room and therefore the enclosure is below 30% and adding water to the enclosure brings it up to 50% would this not be an inadequate RH based on what you said about the wax epicuticule not being developed enough for the spider to be healthy in that dry of an environment. If the RH of the room was 70% would the sling's enclosure still need to be watered? I'm trying to understand why a "humidity gauge" is not necessary.


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 17, 2017)

cold blood said:


> The water dish isn't for humidity, its a safety net to ensure that hydration is always available...no, a dish isn't NEEDED, but it makes things a whole lot easier and especially for newer keepers, helps keep their ts alive.  No dish and you are now walking a line.
> 
> Slings, heck, adults can't drown, they actually float.
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Qv5zcohINUo/maxresdefault.jpg


Im not opposing a dish, but i dont agree with using it for humidity at that size


----------



## cold blood (May 17, 2017)

cold blood said:


> The water dish isn't for humidity


Even though I wrote this^^?


----------



## SchubertHelm (May 17, 2017)

cold blood said:


> The water dish isn't for humidity, its a safety net to ensure that hydration is always available...no, a dish isn't NEEDED, but it makes things a whole lot easier and especially for newer keepers, helps keep their ts alive.  No dish and you are now walking a line.
> 
> Slings, heck, adults can't drown, they actually float.
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/Qv5zcohINUo/maxresdefault.jpg


I think it would be best to discuss this on the appropriate forum as this is


cold blood said:


> Even though I wrote this^^?


Are there any cases of GBB dying of dehydration without water dish and a regular feeding schedule or any cases of slings drowning in a water dish?


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 17, 2017)

SchubertHelm said:


> Tho if the RH in a room and therefore the enclosure is below 30% and adding water to the enclosure brings it up to 50% would this not be an inadequate RH based on what you said about the wax epicuticule not being developed enough for the spider to be healthy in that dry of an environment. If the RH of the room was 70% would the sling's enclosure still need to be watered? I'm trying to understand why a "humidity gauge" is not necessary.


Because 90% of humidity gauges are inaccurate, you also kind of open pandoras box because you have to think, if any of the information done on t's was used with inaccurate gauges, and your gauge is too accurate, then it poses a problem of consistency. Because the only type of gauge that i would recommend is something in the range of several hundred dollars made by fluke that hvac techs use, but again, you have to consider the accuracy of instruments throughout history. Humidity is an incredibly complex topic, i will say, in my experience, having to use a heat source where the room is cooler creates a temp differential which creates constant condensation, this has to be dealt with by increasing cross ventilation across the entire wall, that is one situation where things are more complicated, but its a very specific one at that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (May 17, 2017)

SchubertHelm said:


> Are there any cases of GBB dying of dehydration without water dish


Of course...dehydtation is the #1 reason for sling losses...having a dish available greatly reduces the chances of dehydration as hydration is always provided.


SchubertHelm said:


> any cases of slings drowning in a water dish?


Slings float...if a sling is dead in a dish, it likely fell end ended up there.  You would literally have to hold their abdomens under water for an extended period of time.

A water dish presents no safety hazard.

Reactions: Helpful 2


----------



## SchubertHelm (May 17, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Of course...dehydtation is the #1 reason for sling losses...having a dish available greatly reduces the chances of dehydration as hydration is always provided.
> 
> 
> Slings float...if a sling is dead in a dish, it likely fell end ended up there.  You would literally have to hold their abdomens under water for an extended period of time.
> ...


What I actually said was "Are there any cases of GBB dying of dehydration without water dish and a regular feeding schedule" I should specify that I mean GBB slings in particular. I have given zero of my slings a water dish, only crickets and they are all healthy.


----------



## Charlie69 (May 17, 2017)

When my gbb's where small I kept substrate dry but overfilled the bottle cap. One of them liked sitting there in premolt, not the other two. If you don't give it something to Webb on, it's going to Webb up the lid. That's probably why it's up there now.


----------



## cold blood (May 17, 2017)

SchubertHelm said:


> What I actually said was "Are there any cases of GBB dying of dehydration without water dish and a regular feeding schedule" I should specify that I mean GBB slings in particular. I have given zero of my slings a water dish, only crickets and they are all healthy.


 

Yes, my point is that *all* slings are susceptible and have died from dehydration...no species, sling or otherwise, is immune to dehydration, it can and has killed slings and adults of every species.



SchubertHelm said:


> I have given zero of my slings a water dish, only crickets and they are all healthy.





cold blood said:


> a dish isn't NEEDED, but it makes things a whole lot easier


I _never_ said it was required, I said it makes things _easier_ and gives the keeper a safety net in the face of the largest danger a captive sling faces....dehydration.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SchubertHelm (May 17, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Yes, my point is that *all* slings are susceptible and have died from dehydration...no species, sling or otherwise, is immune to dehydration, it can and has killed slings and adults of every species.


Lol You seem to be miss understanding my question. I'm not asking if tarantulas need water. I know they need water and air. I'm asking if a sling's diet and the water from the saturated substrate provides enough hydration to make a water bowl redundant. After looking this up on my own in an appropriate thread it would seem most people think a water bowl should not be added to an enclosure until the T is around 2". I suppose for some people who forget to feed and water the substrate regularly a water cap could be useful. If I was going away on vacation for a week or two I would probably add a water cap for slings.


----------



## cold blood (May 17, 2017)

I don't think you read or understood what I wrote...I answered your question exactly.
"I _never_ said it was required, I said it makes things _easier_ and gives the keeper a safety net"

Its a *plus* to be redundant with regards to hydration...it saves slings....yes, if you are all over it and paying close attention every day and know exactly what you are looking for, a water dish is certainly not a requirement, I never said or even implied it was....its just a safety net, because sometimes things just dry out quick and you/we don't notice right away...we all have lives outside the t room, and probably jobs.   Heck, I am not even advocating dishes until the enclosure has the room, so before then, its just damp sub.

Ts are simply less likely to suffer from dehydration issues when offered a water dish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SchubertHelm (May 17, 2017)

cold blood said:


> I don't think you read or understood what I wrote...I answered your question exactly.
> "I _never_ said it was required, I said it makes things _easier_ and gives the keeper a safety net"
> 
> Its a *plus* to be redundant with regards to hydration...it saves slings....yes, if you are all over it and paying close attention every day and know exactly what you are looking for, a water dish is certainly not a requirement, I never said or even implied it was....its just a safety net, because sometimes things just dry out quick and you/we don't notice right away...we all have lives outside the t room, and probably jobs.   Heck, I am not even advocating dishes until the enclosure has the room, so before then, its just damp sub.
> ...


You sure are one cantankerous son of a gun lol You said earlier on that I should always have a water dish. I asked if it was necessary if the tarantula was fed regularly. You then miss quoted me and created a straw man who doesn't understand that tarantulas need hydration to argue with. Now you're just being stubborn. I should have looked at the other threads related to the issue of slings and water bowls before asking the question. Perhaps I could have worded it better That was my bad. I get where you're coming from.



Charlie69 said:


> When my gbb's where small I kept substrate dry but overfilled the bottle cap. One of them liked sitting there in premolt, not the other two. If you don't give it something to Webb on, it's going to Webb up the lid. That's probably why it's up there now.


I put a few sticks in the container and it started webbing them up but seems to have lost interest and gone back to the lid. No biggy. It will probably fill the whole thing up by the end of the week.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 17, 2017)

Well this thread didn't go at all how I expected when I clicked on it.

I won't comment on the moisture thing, as I think its established that you sling needs water.  How you go about offering it water is up to you.

I stole the wooden chopstick method for anchor points from @Trenor (basically stick some chopsticks intk the dirt at different angles).  My adult gbbs tend to web tents around the anchor points so they have a sort of tunnel system on the ground.

My juvies/ slings that are now ranging from 1.5" to 2+" web between the chopsticks and the top of the enclosure.  I guess once they get bigger they'll move to the ground.  One thing is for sure, they are interesting to watch!


----------



## PanzoN88 (May 17, 2017)

I am not going to comment on the big picture, but @ColdBlood is right.

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Agree 6


----------



## sasker (May 17, 2017)

@SchubertHelm: please don't get angry at the people who give you advice. @cold blood has a lot of experience, at least a whole lot more than you do. If you are allergic to water dishes in your enclosures, feel free to leave them out. But slings do drink and a water bowl will safe lives if there is no water around. You could opt for not providing water, keeping the substrate damp and your sling will probably be alright. But thousands of slings have been successfully raised by not fussing over air humidity and just providing a water bowl.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SchubertHelm (May 17, 2017)

sasker said:


> @SchubertHelm: please don't get angry at the people who give you advice. @cold blood has a lot of experience, at least a whole lot more than you do. If you are allergic to water dishes in your enclosures, feel free to leave them out. But slings do drink and a water bowl will safe lives if there is no water around. You could opt for not providing water, keeping the substrate damp and your sling will probably be alright. But thousands of slings have been successfully raised by not fussing over air humidity and just providing a water bowl.


I'm not angry at all. I greatly appreciate any opinion and yes I have a lot to learn tho I don't think your intent in stating that was totally pedestrian. I did not know that water bowls posed no safety hazard to slings and am happy I was told this. I simply wanted to know if I should change what I am doing already with my slings as I was worried that I was not caring for my slings properly. I apologize @cold blood and hope I can learn more from experienced hobbiests like yourself in the future. I think the horse is dead enough now and we can let it rest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 18, 2017)

Don't know how that is on the other side of the pond, but here we keep the slings of this species on dry substrate with a waterdish. No devices needed to measure anything.
KISS applies here, I believe.

Edit. Forgot to mention that slings or older members of this species often die because they are kept too wet. The wither away in wet conditions like other T's do in too dry conditions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 2


----------



## SchubertHelm (May 18, 2017)

cold blood said:


> That's more work than you needed to do.  I would suggest replacing the top with a new one with just a few holes in the top.  Conversely, pop a couple rings of holes around the sides of the cup.
> 
> 
> Humidity isn't something that needs to be measured or even paid attention to.
> ...





> Feed it as often as you like, but the more you feed in a short time will only increase the amount of time the sling spends pre-molt fasting.


 Interesting, can you explain why this is?


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 18, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Don't know how that is on the other side of the pond, but here we keep the slings of this species on dry substrate with a waterdish. No devices needed to measure anything.
> KISS applies here, I believe.
> 
> Edit. Forgot to mention that slings or older members of this species often die because they are kept too wet. The wither away in wet conditions like other T's do in too dry conditions.


Why does KISS apply specifically here?


----------



## cold blood (May 18, 2017)

SchubertHelm said:


> Interesting, can you explain why this is?


You quoted 7 different points...can you be more specific?


----------



## SchubertHelm (May 18, 2017)

> Feed it as often as you like, but the more you feed in a short time will only increase the amount of time the sling spends pre-molt fasting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (May 18, 2017)

Because a t will only eat _so much_ before being ready to molt....lets say for a particular sling its 5 crickets and it will be filled....well, that sling also needs a certain amount of time to pass to allow for its body to produce the new exo skeleton...lets say that's 40 days.

Now, you could feed those 5 crickets weekly (one a week) and it might fill up right in line with its new growth and you might not get much of any fasting period and growth will still be occurring at a _near_ maximum pace.  (assuming for the sake of the example that temps are ideal)

But if you take the same one, and feed it those 5 crickets to that sling in a single week, its now plump, uninterested in food and just awaiting its molting process to finish underneath its old exo...so in this case that t might be fasting for a month because food intake greatly out paced the ts own biological ability to be ready for that next molt.


Light feeding schedules will have a more profound effect slowing growth than heavy feeding schedules will with regards to speeding growth.  Like if I fed that aforementioned sling twice a month...now its taking me 75 days to feed those 5 crickets and plump the t...which is 35 days _longer_ than the quickest time the t can form a new exo...so now you are waiting on the food supply to catch up with the biology, which would in essence, potentially double the amount of time between molts.

Neither is wrong or right, the t won't suffer or anything, it will just fast a lot longer if fed heavily, which for new keepers, can be incredibly frustrating as we see in threads on a regular basis.

Its *very* easy to feed at a faster pace than the t can be ready to molt biologically...which is why pre-molt fasts are normal...and why heavy feeding schedules generally see much longer fasting periods.

Temps also play a more significant role as well, but that's another discussion as ideal temps are needed to truly maximize growth rates...too low and things will slow...and the same thing will actually occur if things are kept too hot...everything has an ideal temp...IME it seems like 77-82 produces the most consistently fast growth rates.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Helpful 1 | Useful 1 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (May 18, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> Why does KISS apply specifically here?


Detroit Rock City, probably

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## SchubertHelm (May 18, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Because a t will only eat _so much_ before being ready to molt....lets say for a particular sling its 5 crickets and it will be filled....well, that sling also needs a certain amount of time to pass to allow for its body to produce the new exo skeleton...lets say that's 40 days.
> 
> Now, you could feed those 5 crickets weekly (one a week) and it might fill up right in line with its new growth and you might not get much of any fasting period and growth will still be occurring at a _near_ maximum pace.  (assuming for the sake of the example that temps are ideal)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the in-depth explanation @cold blood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (May 19, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> Why does KISS apply specifically here?


Because, if there is one species that is easy and simple to keep, as slings or older, it is this species.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 19, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Because, if there is one species that is easy and simple to keep, as slings or older, it is this species.


So, we should keep them basic, because we can.


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> So, we should keep them basic, because we can.


no, because thats how it is keeping a GBB....The only way you could have an issue with this species would be by over complicating an otherwise simple keep.


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 19, 2017)

cold blood said:


> no, because thats how it is keeping a GBB....The only way you could have an issue with this species would be by over complicating an otherwise simple keep.


Are you suggesting that humidity poses an issue for GBB's?


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> Are you suggesting that humidity poses an issue for GBB's?


For anything but a sling, it certainly does unless its minimal....yes.


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 19, 2017)

cold blood said:


> For anything but a sling, it certainly does unless its minimal....yes.


Why? have you experienced a GBB sling dying from being kept 'too' humid?


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2017)

Ive experienced threads from others...I know better, I keep mine dry so I never have an issue.   Too much moisture can kill them...much like many baboons.


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 19, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Ive experienced threads from others...I know better, I keep mine dry so I never have an issue.   Too much moisture can kill them...much like many baboons.


You keep yours dry, but you believe a water dish, as small as one is in a sling enclosure, will elevate humidity, so you think that the moisture is the issue? What's interesting, and, I've only kept a few baboons, but what I feel is that one of the reasons arid tarantula species tend to be heavier webbers, in the old worlds, is to conserve humidity in their burrows, evolutionarily speaking, I wonder what the actual issue with moisture is.


----------



## Andrea82 (May 19, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> So, we should keep them basic, because we can.


Sorry, but I will not engage in endless semantics and wording debates with you like you are doing with other members. Good day sir

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 19, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Sorry, but I will not engage in endless semantics and wording debates with you like you are doing with other members. Good day sir


Ahh yes, justification == semantics, good day, sir

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sasker (May 19, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> good day, sir


You do realize you are addressing a woman here, right?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> You keep yours dry, but you believe a water dish, as small as one is in a sling enclosure, will elevate humidity, so you think that the moisture is the issue?


Now you are making things up and attributing them to me....as I have said and repeatedly quoted...a water dish is there as a safety net to provide hydration...*its NOT there to elevate* *humidity*...A GBB has no humidity requirements, like baboons... but they will still drink from time to time.



cold blood said:


> Humidity isn't something that needs to be measured or even paid attention to.





cold blood said:


> A water dish doesn't make anything more stressful...its a safety net that assures the t always has adequate hydration.





cold blood said:


> The water dish isn't for humidity


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 19, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Now you are making things up and attributing them to me....as I have said and repeatedly quoted...a water dish is there as a safety net to provide hydration...*its NOT there to elevate* *humidity*...A GBB has no humidity requirements, like baboons... but they will still drink from time to time.


Yeah you are right, kezy said that, not you, but what you are saying here strikes me.
If you honestly believe that a GBB has NO humidity requirements, then you can never ever water your GBB or baboon aside from having a water dish at any stage ever


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> Yeah you are right, kezy said that, not you, but what you are saying here strikes me.
> If you honestly believe that a GBB has NO humidity requirements, *then you can never ever water your GBB or baboon aside from having a water dish at any stage ever*


Yes, this is 100%  correct (aside from the smallest slings).

Supplying water to drink is not in any way shape of form related to humidity levels...heck I leave a dish for my dog for the same reasons...so it can drink...not for elevated humidity.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 19, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Supplying water to drink is not in any way shape of form related to humidity levels...heck I leave a dish for my dog for the same reasons...so it can drink...not for elevated humidity.


You should read my post, i acknowledged you didnt say that, im referring to something entirely different here. Tell me, do you ever water your baboons or gbbs, aside from having a water dish, ever?


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> Tell me, do you ever water your baboons or gbbs, aside from having a water dish, ever?


Never


----------



## cold blood (May 19, 2017)

BishopiMaster said:


> You should read my post, i acknowledged you didnt say that,


look at the times of those posts...we were typing at the same time....i didnt/couldnt see that until after i had posted.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BishopiMaster (May 19, 2017)

cold blood said:


> look at the times of those posts...we were typing at the same time....i didnt/couldnt see that until after i had posted.


Damn sergeant, i didnt triangulate your movements correctly, you are correct, seriously.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sasker (May 19, 2017)

sasker said:


> You do realize you are addressing a woman here, right?


@BishopiMaster Why did you rate this post optimistic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (May 19, 2017)

This thread continues to entertain and still is not even close to what I expected when I clicked on it.  Just for fun I'll leave this picture here:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deb60 (May 25, 2017)

Being quite a newbie I'm always worried with my slings if they don't have some kind of little bottle top with a wee bit of water in , because what one person may think is enough water , may not be enough !


----------



## Nixphat (Jun 16, 2017)

Hey @SchubertHelm, was just wondering how things turned out? I recently also got a GBB sling and she (hopefully) also likes to hang out at the top. Gave plenty of room to build webbing, anchors, etc, so not really worried about the setup.. but just wondered if yours has filled out the rest of its enclosure over time and doesn't hang out at the top as much? Thanks!


----------



## SchubertHelm (Jun 16, 2017)

Nixphat said:


> Hey @SchubertHelm, was just wondering how things turned out? I recently also got a GBB sling and she (hopefully) also likes to hang out at the top. Gave plenty of room to build webbing, anchors, etc, so not really worried about the setup.. but just wondered if yours has filled out the rest of its enclosure over time and doesn't hang out at the top as much? Thanks!


Hope you're loving yours as much as I love mine. Definitely one of my favourite new worlds now. My GBB sling must have settled in because its cup is a matrix of webbing. Sometimes I find it inside the web hut it's made, usually after it catches prey, tho most of the time it sits on top of the web.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Nixphat (Jun 16, 2017)

SchubertHelm said:


> Hope you're loving yours as much as I love mine. Definitely one of my favourite new worlds now. My GBB sling must have settled in because its cup is a matrix of webbing. Sometimes I find it inside the web hut it's made, usually after it catches prey, tho most of the time it sits on top of the web.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to hear! We are loving ours as well, they are amazing webbers! Reassuring to see your progression as our sling is very similar in size at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SchubertHelm (Jun 16, 2017)

Nixphat said:


> Great to hear! We are loving ours as well, they are amazing webbers! Reassuring to see your progression as our sling is very similar in size at the moment


 They are quite beautiful aren't they? I bought this species because of the colouring the adults have not aware at all of how striking the slings are. I imagine you're having the same trouble as me deciding which you like more.  I'm happy I got it at this size because the markings on the carapace are clearly visible which I don't think they would have been had it been a few molts smaller. Glad we are both enjoying our new additions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nixphat (Jun 17, 2017)

SchubertHelm said:


> They are quite beautiful aren't they? I bought this species because of the colouring the adults have not aware at all of how striking the slings are. I imagine you're having the same trouble as me deciding which you like more.  I'm happy I got it at this size because the markings on the carapace are clearly visible which I don't think they would have been had it been a few molts smaller. Glad we are both enjoying our new additions.


They are! Getting them as a sling is the only way to go! The color of slings is amazing, but no picture or description will give it the right justice until you see it for yourself. Glad you're sling is good! Ts continue to amaze me

Reactions: Love 1


----------

